# Radio besser als CD ?



## signo (29. März 2005)

Hi,

ich hab mal ne technische Frage.

Folgendes:

Ich brenne mir daheim ne Audio CD mit einem bestimmten Lied. Die CD nehm ich mit ins Auto. Wenn ich mir das Lied nun anhöre ist der Bass wenn überhaupt sehr hart und besonders laut kann man das Ganze auch nicht hören, da das meine Boxen dann nicht mehr mitmachen tounge slow
Wenn ich jetzt genau das selbe Lied im Radio (im Auto) höre hab ich ne Bombenqualität, sehr weiche Bässe und man kann auch schön aufdrehen.

Nun meine Frage: Woran kann das liegen ?

Normal sollte doch CD Qualität besser sein als Radioempfang oder ? Ich habs auch schon probiert als MP3 zu brennen -> keine Verbesserung.

Kann mir jemand nen Tipp geben woran das liegen könnte ? Muss ich die CD`s anders brennen ? Muss ich die Dateien vorher nochmal umwandeln ? Senden die Radiosender ne andere Qualität ?

Wäre super wenn sich jemand damit auskennt...

Bis dahin


----------



## BeaTBoxX (1. April 2005)

Also Mp3 zu encoden und das zu brennen macht die Quali eher schlechter als besser ( ich denk mal das vorherige war ne Wav datei oder?
Guck mal nach ob du beim brennen evtl irgendwelche Prozesse vorher durchläufst ?
Normalizen ? EQen? Oder irgend so nen Müll ? Klingt DIESE problem CD auf anderen CDplayern auch so schlecht ?


----------



## chmee (1. April 2005)

Das Radioprogramm hat sehr klare technische Vorgaben, wie das Signal sein muss, das über
den Äther geschickt wird. Es darf nie über -4db sein, das Frequenzbild muss homogen sein..etc.
Alles was im Radiosender gespielt/moderiert wird, geht durch so einige Geräte, damit das einge-
halten wird.. EQ/Summenkompression/Lautheit etc..
Deswegen der Unterschied..
Um es vorweg zu sagen, das Radiosignal ist nicht mehr das originale CD-Signal, welches
von den Künstlern/Produzenten erarbeitet wurde.
An Deiner Stelle würde ich sowas wie Waves L1/L2 oder L3 (VST/DX-PlugIns) benutzen, dass sind 
Summen-Kompressoren, die primär für Lautheit und Impulsfestigkeit benutzt werden.

mfg chmee

*EDIT* Warum das Signal ändern ?
Weil der lauteste Sender die meisten Werbegelder bekommt ! ( Lautheit : )


----------



## signo (4. April 2005)

Gott sei Dank es antwortet jemand 

Also normalisieren oder sonstwas tu ich eigentlich nicht. Aber vielleicht sollte ich mal eins der genannten Programme benutzen und versuchen die Qualität anzupassen. Kann ja nich sein, dass es bei CD immer rummst und scheppert und beim Radio nen absolut geiler Klang da is !


----------

